# tick on tongue



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I would remove it the same way as any other tick, by pulling firmly with tweezers. I would probably call the vet first to check, though. 

Are they 100% sure it's a tick? That's a pretty bizarre location.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh - this makes my tongue itch!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Yup it's a tick. I think the hard part is holding the dog down and opening the mouth etc. with one person. I'm grossed out just thinking about it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Are they sure it's not a growth? I've never ever heard of a tick inside the mouth.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm having her triple check....but sheis pretty confident it's a tick.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Are they sure it's not a growth? I've never ever heard of a tick inside the mouth.


That was my concern. Yanking on a growth would be BAD NEWS.

Also, if the dog isn't 100% trustworthy not to bite, I might have the vet do it. It's likely to be a little painful and uncomfortable for the dog, and a GSD has a strong enough jaw to do some damage inadvertently.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

In all my 50 odd years of owning dogs, and pulling hundres of ticks over a life time, (they can really pick them up while hunting in tall grass, woods, etc) I have never seen on inside the mouth. Cheeks, ears Lips, eyelids (seed ticks)----heck, all over the body---- but never in the mouth.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i know...she is at the vet. i will let you know.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good, I can't wait to hear what he has to say. Tick or no tick.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

I am trying to figure out how a tick can attach itself to such a slippery surface that is probably always moving. :gotme:

Good luck to them at the Vets!


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Have we heard anything about the tick?????


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you're getting that checked out. Doesn't seem like a tick could attach to a tongue.......
My GoldenX has multiple growths that look like ticks and yes - I have pulled at them before, but not hard. All of his are on the outside though.
the thought of a tick on his tongue is kind of creepy and nasty.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

It's off, and it was a tick. I don't know the details of how it stuck but it was a tick. It was not as embedded as she thought and was able to be removed easily. she said she noticed it when they were playing tug. I'll ask where it was exactly. Maybe her tongue was dry. Yuck Yuck Yuck. She said no damage done, a brief message I know. I'm sure it's a one in a billion thing. Glad it was not me.


----------

